# Core Aerating, scalping, lawn leveling, what order



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

So if this weather ever makes up its mind about time to start doing stuff with the lawn, so I'm planning out what I'm wanting to do. I haven't scalped yet because I'm thinking of doing some lawn leveling so I don't want to scalp, and then in a few weeks scalp again (or will it really matter?). The other issue is the aerating...I'm planning on renting a core aerator and was wondering how this impacts the mowing with the reel mower? I know it would only be for a short period of time but should I aerate, wait for the plugs to disappear and then scalp and lawn level?


----------



## Llano Estacado (Jul 18, 2017)

Don't know if I did it right but I scalped, verticut, aerated, yard vac'd, cut again, yard vac'd again then spread sand to level.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Llano Estacado said:


> Don't know if I did it right but I scalped, verticut, aerated, yard vac'd, cut again, yard vac'd again then spread sand to level.


This sounds ideal! You want to remove all the material so you can see low spots before you sand.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

I am planning on fertilizing, rolling back yard, aerating and then leveling in that order, starting this weekend.


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

@Llano Estacado

How did you deal with aerator plugs with your reel mower? Did you just run over them? What did you do for verticutting?

My greens mower has a GTC on it. Would thst be the same thing as verticutting?

@Gibby 
What do you mean by "rolling back" the yard?


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

kur1j said:


> @Gibby
> What do you mean by "rolling back" the yard?


With this... To smash down all the mole holes. My backyard is like a superhighway for moles.


----------



## Llano Estacado (Jul 18, 2017)

kur1j said:


> @Llano Estacado
> 
> How did you deal with aerator plugs with your reel mower? Did you just run over them? What did you do for verticutting?
> 
> ...


I rented a Billy Goat Yard Vac that collected a majority of the plugs. I also rented a Billy Goat Overseeder that will do the verticutting. I think I was the first person to ever rent the overseeder as it was spotless clean. If you rent one you might wash out the seed box, or take if off completely if possible to make sure you don't put down any remnant seed that might be in it.


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

@Llano Estacado 
Ah interesting. Speaking of billy goats. I have the chance to buy one of those billy goats for 50$. Looks decent and the guy is just wanting to get rid of it. I'm debating on picking it up....even though I just got a nice Honda bagger.

So are all 3 really necessary, verticutting, aerating, dethatching? Would my GTC on my greens mower suffice for at least the verticutting?


----------



## Llano Estacado (Jul 18, 2017)

kur1j said:


> @Llano Estacado
> Ah interesting. Speaking of billy goats. I have the chance to buy one of those billy goats for 50$. Looks decent and the guy is just wanting to get rid of it. I'm debating on picking it up....even though I just got a nice Honda bagger.
> 
> So are all 3 really necessary, verticutting, aerating, dethatching? Would my GTC on my greens mower suffice for at least the verticutting?


 For $50 you might could flip it on craigslist and double your money.

I wouldn't say that all three are necessary. I can't even yet say if I think they'll all help. I've read they all help, but haven't experienced the benefit yet myself. I'll see in a few weeks as the turf continues to recover, but I do expect it to make a difference. I will probably verticut again before the season is over, I don't think I had the depth set deep enough to truly verticut. Don't know enough about greens mowers to say on if that would be sufficient.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

@kur1j I try and suck my plugs up with the rotary or blow them in a pile with my backpack blower.

I recently saw this attachment for a powerhead and I bet it would work great. Fairly expensive though.


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

Ah yeah, that's pretty interesting. I've seen some of them on youtube and they look pretty interesting but it won't fit my weedeater unfortunately.


----------

